# [HELP Please] Absurd Speeds On JDOWNLOADER



## stonecaper (May 24, 2010)

Problem : Very slow speed ,Max 30 KBPS when it should have 210 KBPS

While torrent speeds are fine

Location : Kolkata , India

Connection Type : BSNL ADSL 2 MBPS NUL

Connected Via - USB

JDownloader Version : Latest

Settings : 

MaxConn - 20

Max DLs - 1

Speed - 0

Need Ur Help Please


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 24, 2010)

server you are downloading from might be slow. Try IDM
Iwww.internetdownloadmanager.com


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 24, 2010)

you can try Orbit too .


----------



## pauldmps (Jun 13, 2010)

JDownloader downloads from websites such as Rapidshare, Megaupload etc. Such sites throttle down speeds for free users. It is not JD's fault. Try a Mediafire.com link & see what the speed is. 

If you still have problems, post your queries at the official JD forum *board.jdownloader.org


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2010)

IMHO, You're getting the correct speeds as:

210kbps = 210 kilobits per second
            = 210/8 kilobytes per second
            = 26.25 kilobytes per second

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

or the server may have poor upload as well

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

or the server may have poor upload as well


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Aspire said:


> IMHO, You're getting the correct speeds as:
> 
> 210kbps = 210 kilobits per second
> = 210/8 kilobytes per second
> = 26.25 kilobytes per second





stonecaper said:


> Connection Type : BSNL ADSL 2 MBPS NUL


2mbps = 2048kbps = 256kB/s.

You can't solve this problem. It totally depends on BSNL. Just hope it gets fixed soon. Try checking the speed while downloading torrents.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 14, 2010)

^Oh, i didnt read that


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 14, 2010)

I get 200-220 kbps on torrent in Xp via Flashget and in Ubuntu via Qbittorrent or Transmission, i get 190kbps max. Any specific reason ? May be Flashget is showing fake speeds ? 
I have tested it with same torrent (openSUSE 11.2 DVD i586.ISO.torrent) at almost same time (consider the time b/w both downloads was 5 mins, reboot and scheduling)


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 14, 2010)

have you tried an alternative to jdownloader? I personally use cryptload.

Also its possible that sites like rapidshare impose a speed limit on free users. i think for rapidshare it was 50 KB/sec


----------

